# My Experience With The Myers Briggs Type Indicator



## Happy

*My Experience With The Myers Briggs Type Indicator*

 ​ Since the birth of man, the human race has always been a curious species. Curiosity, according to Webster’s Dictionary is, “a state in which the individual desires to gain information.” Due to this curiosity, we constantly discover new knowledge that satisfies our needs, wants, and lifestyle such as eating, dancing, dating mating, sleeping, and etc. This knowledge that we gain converts and forms these notions into personalities. Personality is a set of qualities that make a person (or thing) distinct from another. As a 12 year old kid growing up in the suburbs of Orange County, California, I was always fascinated to see how my fellow peers presented their self to society. What better way to learn about different personalities than the “melting pot” of the world? This fascination of wanting to discover of how the human brain reacts when speaking to another individual is probably what contributed to my analytical and introverted personality. When both blend together, I can manipulate people into thinking that they can judge me base on how I look and act.


I like to meet the criteria of what society expects of me, therefore I dress a certain way on different occasions and present myself as a, disadvantaged, non-articulate, ignorant, and uneducated being that follows old traditional beliefs. This in turn concocts a metaphor of me being a sofa that you can “lay back” on and freely express your ideals. This is a great method I use in analyzing a true individual’s personality. However, this method may not work on those that mastered the art of manipulation such as psychologist, psychopaths, and those that teach psychology.


The method that I had mentioned above had gained me many friends throughout my childhood because I can relate to almost any individual that I spoke to. Though this setting is great for some, the feeling of solitude has always surrounded me. I felt that I was the only one with an analytical and introverted personality because I had difficulty in spotting my type. This all changed during the advent of the internet. When I was around sixteen years old, I stumbled upon a website called hummanetrics.com that tested what “type” of personality that I possessed. I am usually skeptical of such test but it was based on the Myers Briggs Type Indicator which was a theory created by Carl Gustav Jung. I read about him in my “High School” psychology class and was highly interested in his work. The test categorized each personality into the 16 types of personality.


I decided to take the test seriously, so I answered each question that I came upon precisely to what I think is correct. Once I completed the test it exposed my personality type which was an Introverted, Intuitive, Feeling, Perceiving (INFP). I was immediately enlightened by the facts it offered about my personality. The details were so accurate that I had to rethink what my life is about.


The test revealed that INFP’s focus much of their energy on an inner world dominated by intense feeling and deeply held ethics. INFPS are curious to understand those the surround them, which in turn makes them accepting and flexible except when their values are threatened. Their primary goal is to find out their meaning in life. What is their purpose? How can they best serve humanity in their life? They are idealists and perfectionists, who drive themselves hard in the quest for achieving the goals that they have identified for themselves. They are good listeners and put people at ease. Although they may be reserved in expressing emotion, they have a very deep well of caring and is genuinely interested in understanding people. This sincerity is sensed by others, making the INFP a valued friend and confidante. An INFP can be quite warm with people he or she knows well. INFPs do not like conflict, and go to great lengths to avoid it. If they must face it, they will always approach it from the perspective of their feelings. In conflict situations, INFPs place little importance on who is right and who is wrong. They focus on the way that the conflict makes them feel, and indeed don't really care whether or not they're right. They don't want to feel badly. This trait sometimes makes them appear irrational and illogical in conflict situations. On the other hand, INFPs make very good mediators, and are typically good at solving other people's conflicts, because they intuitively understand people's perspectives and feelings, and genuinely want to help them.


Obviously the description given about my personality has not really impacted my life because I already knew my personality from the beginning. It just empowered my view on society even more because it gave me an insight on who I am on paper. Though the test did not seriously impact my life, it did however inspire me to create an MBTI community that helps individuals connect with the same personality types so they wouldn’t feel the condition of being solitude. The website is called PersonalityCafe.com. Feel free to visit it.:happy:​


----------



## anand

good description


----------

